
W. T. Tutte - mathematician and code breaker - ColinWright
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/W._T._Tutte
======
androidb
As an European user I kept wondering why so many biographies today on YC
(there were 3 on the main page), only to figure out that probably it's because
of the recently past Memorial Day[1] in US, as users read more about
personalities worth remembering.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memorial_Day>

------
ColinWright
See also: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5779231>

